
Tilda Publishing is taking off like a rocket on the Product Hunt today - Nikita_Obukhov
https://www.producthunt.com/tech
======
Nikita_Obukhov
Tilda helps you build websites for business and media. With Tilda you can
create long forms and articles, as well as landing pages, websites, photo
stories, blogs and all other kinds of content oriented web projects. The key
point that makes Tilda Publishing to stand out among other instruments for
website building is a super easy to use module editor. Tilda is fascinating
like Lego game! All you need to create a high-quality website is good content.
Another important feature is flexibility. The project made on Tilda can be
published on our server, or exported to your hosting. You can also host your
content on Tilda while using your own domain. The page you've created on Tilda
can be integrated in your website. In this case, header and footer are located
from your site, while the page content is taken from Tilda.

My name is Nikita, I'm the founder of Tilda Publishing. Let me know if you
have any questions or feedback.

By the way — we are on Product Hunt today, please check us out on it.

